# Use for channel locks/pump pliers?



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I carry a pair of 6" Knipex to tighten locknuts and such. I know some guys use them for a wrench in most situations but I've never been a big fan of that.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

They are great for holding any type of conduit fittings (2 pairs for couplings), pipe nipples & fittings, seal tite connectors, etc, etc. I would be lost without them. I carry (1) 6", (2) 10", (1) 12", and (1) 16".


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> They are great for holding any type of conduit fittings (2 pairs for couplings), pipe nipples & fittings, seal tite connectors, etc, etc. I would be lost without them. I carry (1) 6", (2) 10", (1) 12", and (1) 16".


Amen.

(1) 6", (2) 10", (1) 12", (2)16", and (1) real big pair (Channellock "Bigazz") http://www.channellock.com/acb/stores/1/480_-_20_25_inch_BigAZZ_Tongu_P4C3.cfm


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

For pipe and compression fittings, 1 pair is useless!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Amen.
> 
> (1) 6", (2) 10", (1) 12", (2)16", and (1) real big pair (Channellock "Bigazz") http://www.channellock.com/acb/stores/1/480_-_20_25_inch_BigAZZ_Tongu_P4C3.cfm


 
Haven't seen those before, I will be asking for a pair for the truck. They look really handy.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Haven't seen those before, I will be asking for a pair for the truck. They look really handy.


It's one of those tools that just stays in the box for a long time, then it is a must have.

I rarely need it, but when I do, nothing else fits. :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> It's one of those tools that just stays in the box for a long time, then it is a must have.
> 
> I rarely need it, but when I do, nothing else fits. :thumbsup:


I think they did good on the name too.


----------



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

My channel locks get used for setting the tab on those crappy plastic romex conn. my cheap a.. boss buys me.Sad thing is I am the boss buying them.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Setting the tab? Sounds new to me, what's that mean? Are you talking about the black push in connectors?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Setting the tab? Sounds new to me, what's that mean? Are you talking about the black push in connectors?


They are fast and cheep and all you need is a pair of "Channel Locks" to install them. :whistling2:

View attachment 455



Carry On!
View attachment 456


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

John said:


> They are fast and cheep and all you need is a pair of "Channel Locks" to install them. :whistling2:
> 
> View attachment 455
> 
> ...


I love those 'buttons' that Raco, Arlington (and others) make. They snap into the hole, and you just push 1 or two cables through. Cheap, easy, one step.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

John said:


> They are fast and cheep and all you need is a pair of "Channel Locks" to install them. :whistling2:
> 
> View attachment 455
> 
> ...



yup, same thing I use mine for.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

John said:


> They are fast and cheep and all you need is a pair of "Channel Locks" to install them. :whistling2:
> 
> View attachment 455
> 
> ...


God I hate these.
Give me the black buttons anyday.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

which are? I've seen multiple colors for those ones right there, blue, grey, black.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I keep an 8" Knipex Cobra and a smaller Knipex Pliers Wrench.
I use them both all the time.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yillis said:


> which are? I've seen multiple colors for those ones right there, blue, grey, black.


These are the ones I prefer. - http://www.aifittings.com/c_9.htm#NM94

Not the ones John posted.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

John said:


> They are fast and cheep and all you need is a pair of "Channel Locks" to install them. :whistling2:
> 
> View attachment 455
> 
> ...


Hmmm never seen romex connectors like that. I've always used these:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't use any of those shown but the split ring type look like the easier way to go.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Hmmm never seen romex connectors like that. I've always used these:


I have tried them put don't like them because they are way to cheep. Using them felt like not using any connector at all. Using a threaded bushing would be better I think. :whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

*What about pipe wrenches?*

For the more commerical industrial guys: 

Do you keep pipe wrenches on the truck?

They live in gang boxes?

Only come out of the shop occasionally?

Never use them, just large channellocks?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

3 Rigid aluminum pipe wrenches on the truck at all times. 24" straight, 18" offset and 14" end wrench.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't use them, chain wrenches are more versitile, lighter, and don't leave bite marks.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> For the more commerical industrial guys:
> 
> Do you keep pipe wrenches on the truck?
> 
> ...


Always used Rigid 18" strap wrenches. No bite marks, and cheaper, lighter and sometimes better.

Owned two 48" Rigid aluminum pipe wrenches. Both lived in the tool crib until needed. Usually knew way in advance when they would be needed.

460 Channeloks worked most of the time. Every crew had a set of two.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a set of Klein strap wrenches that I like but when I'm running a lot of 3/4, 1 and 1-1/4 rigid I like my alum end wrenches. Chain wrenches have their place but for every day use, you can keep them.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the small and large klein strap wrenches, 3 lengths of chain wrench 18" 24" and a big 36"er I use them much more often than my channelocks because they bite so much better and dont scar the pipe as much, I never ever use a pipewrench it always ovals the pipe (depending on size) and it leaves terrible scars.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have seen a couple guys with those little short diecast Klein strap wrenches that look like kids toys, hadn't thought about using them. I have a good size Ridgid with a woven strap, and an assortment of aluminum Ridgids on the truck (14",18",24"). We have some big ones at the shop (36",48") and a few huge chains wrenches that look like they came from prehistoric times. I guess pipe damage depends on how much you pull and dig them in.


----------



## bricktown86 (May 26, 2008)

I use my Channys to correct lopsided plugs and switches. It works great and makes sure your plug, gfi, switch is flat with the wall.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I carry 2 pairs of Channellocks in my bags. 520's and 530's I think. The larger set will grab up to 2" stuff. I couldn't run conduit without them.

In the olden days I would carry a pair with no rubber on the handles to ream conduit. Use the jaws to clean the outside and slide the handles in to clean the inside. The reamer tool that attaches to a screwdriver shank works better/quicker.

All trucks have a pipe wrench that comes out occaisionally. The 36" pipe wrench comes out for stubborn rusted pole base nuts.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I do carry few diffrent sized channel lock pliers including monster sized as well that get used pretty often when i lock down big locknuts.

Yeah i have big 48 inch alum pipe wrench on hand for few stubbon job and of course sometime i cheat a little by using Propane - Oxygen cutting torch good way to blast out some freaking nuts.

Merci,Marc


----------

